# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần bán >  (Toàn quốc) - Gian hàng linh tinh của inhainha

## inhainha

Tuân theo quy định của bản quản trị, mình xin mở topic này bán một số mặt hàng linh tinh đủ thứ.

Ngoài ra bên mình còn cung cấp servo các hãng Yaskawa, Mitsubishi, Panasonic, Samsung đủ công suất từ 50w đến 4kw. Đảm bảo giá tốt nhất. Các bác quan tâm xin liên hệ địa chỉ dưới đây:

*Địa chỉ giao dịch: 83 Phó Đức Chính Q1, TPHCM hoặc ship toàn quốc
ĐT: 0903369185

Số tài khoản Lê Hữu Khánh 0071001001817 VCB chi nhánh HCM
*

*Khai trương thớt linh tinh năm 2017*

*Mã số còn là hàng còn, mã số hết là hàng hết*






> *MS18* Tạm hết hàng






> *MS17* Cáp tín hiệu 11 lõi. Cáp siêu xịn, bọc lưới, bọc giáp, bọc vải tổng thể, bọc vải đôi đủ thứ. Hai đầu có jack như hình. Cáp dài 10m. Giá 200k/sợi. Có khoảng 10 sợi. Fix cho số lượng. Bác nào muốn mua ngắn hơn, mình cũng bán. Giá 25k/m.






> *MS16* 
> 
> Bộ điều khiển chạy theo chương trình lưu sẵn EMP401 của Vexta. Số chương trình tối đa có thể lưu là 32 chương trình. Chỉ cần nó nhận tín hiệu start là nó sẽ xuất xung điều khiển bộ servo hoặc step chạy theo chương trình lưu sẵn. Chương trình rất đơn giản, được viết trực tiếp từ Windows bằng phần mềm Windows HyperTerminal có sẵn trên win, kết nối từ máy tính đến controller bằng cổng COM. Giá 500k/cái. Tặng kèm 2 cái jack kết nối.
> 
> Tài liệu tham khảo: http://www.orientalmotor.com/product...P-19036-3E.pdf






> *MS15*: cặp ray SHS20 còn đẹp, không rơ. Giá 2500k





> *MS14*: cặp ray SHS20 còn đẹp, không rơ. Giá 1500k






> *MS13*: cặp ray HSR15 còn đẹp, không rơ. Giá 800k






> *MS12*: 1 cây ray SSR25 mặt trên hơi rỉ sét, nhưng không ảnh hưởng đến chất lượng trượt. Giá thanh lý 650k






> *MS11*: sold






> *MS10*: 1 thanh ray trượt SSR20 như hình. Còn đẹp, không rơ. Giá 400k





> *MS9*: sold






> *MS8*: sold






> *MS7*: Đèn còi bự khủng bố. Hàng mới chưa sử dụng. Cấp điện 24V vào nó kêu đinh tai. Giá 500k






> *MS6*: Bánh đai đủ loại. Ký hiệu M là bước răng, d là đường kính lỗ, Z là số răng. Đồng giá 50k/cái.








> *MS5*: Khớp nối đủ loại.

----------


## khangscc

Em lấy 1 khớp 8-8

----------

inhainha

----------


## inhainha

> Em lấy 1 khớp 8-8


Loại hơi nhỏ, giá 100k nhé bác

----------


## Letungquang

Khớp 12_14 có ko bác..giá bnhieu?

----------


## inhainha

> Khớp 12_14 có ko bác..giá bnhieu?


Có 10-14 và 12-12 không có 12-14. Bác có thể mua 2 loại trên rồi lên máy tiện nong ra. Giá 150k/cái.

----------


## Ledngochan

Xilanh hành trình max bao nhiêu vậy bác?

----------

hminhtq

----------


## ngocdong2001

mình lấy MS7. Cảm biến áp suất SMC.
Sáng mai mình gọi nhe.

----------

inhainha

----------


## elenercom

Bác share cho tôi 1 cái cảm biến áp suất SMC nhé?



> mình lấy MS7. Cảm biến áp suất SMC.
> Sáng mai mình gọi nhe.

----------

inhainha

----------


## inhainha

> Xilanh hành trình max bao nhiêu vậy bác?


Ở trên hình mình có kéo dài tối đa đó. Bác nhìn cây thước rồi áng chừng xem.



> mình lấy MS7. Cảm biến áp suất SMC.
> Sáng mai mình gọi nhe.


Thanks bác.

----------


## Ledngochan

> Ở trên hình mình có kéo dài tối đa đó. Bác nhìn cây thước rồi áng chừng xem.


Bác nói thế mình chịu

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Mã số 5 bán 60k / cái là như thế nào bác ?

----------


## inhainha

> Mã số 5 bán 60k / cái là như thế nào bác ?


1 block 4 relay đó bác

----------


## inhainha

Đã update thông số MS3.

----------


## elenercom

@inhainha: Tôi có đề nghị bác ngocdong2001 để lại cho tôi 1 cái cảm biến SMC mà  không biết ý bác ấy thế nào?

----------

inhainha

----------


## inhainha

> @inhainha: Tôi có đề nghị bác ngocdong2001 để lại cho tôi 1 cái cảm biến SMC mà  không biết ý bác ấy thế nào?


Cho đến giờ vẫn chưa thấy ai gọi xác nhận đặt cái cảm biến nên mình sẽ chuyển gạch cho bác. Bác liên hệ điện thoại để nhận ship hàng nhé. Thanks

----------

elenercom

----------


## toanho

2 cái 6 - 8 và 1 cái 6 - 10 giá bao nhiếu bác

----------


## inhainha

> 2 cái 6 - 8 và 1 cái 6 - 10 giá bao nhiếu bác


6-8 giá 100k/cái. 6-10 loại to hơn giá 150k đó bác.

----------


## toanho

Khớp nối mềm phải không bác?

----------


## Echchum

Bác cho em lấy 3 cái khớp như trong hình nhé.

----------


## inhainha

> Bác cho em lấy 3 cái khớp như trong hình nhé.


Thanks bác. 1 cái 200k, 2 cái mỗi cái 150k nhé bác.

----------


## khangscc

> Khớp nối mềm phải không bác?


A lấy khớp em gửi ké con 8-8 nhé, đỡ tiền sịp

----------


## inhainha

> Khớp nối mềm phải không bác?


Khớp mềm đó bác

----------


## inhainha

*MS16*: sold

*MS15*: 1tr500k ----->1tr400k----->* 1300k/bộ*






*MS14*: 1tr500k ----->1tr400k----->* 1300k/bộ*







*MS13*: có 4 bộ, bộ ngắn 1tr200k, bộ dài 1tr300k ----->1tr100k----->* 1000k/bộ*







*MS11*: sold




*MS10*: sold
*MS11*: sold
*MS12*: sold
*MS9*:  Sold

----------


## Ledngochan

> ...
> *Giảm giá ngày 16/6/2016*
> 
> ...
> 
> *MS3*: xylanh khí nén, made in Korea. Dài 64, rộng 36, hành trình có các loại 10mm, 30mm, 35mm. Đồng giá 60k/cái----->* 50k/cái*


Bác có loại hành trình dài hơn không ạ?

----------


## writewin

ms 9 còn ko em còn anh chuyển khoản lấy luôn ^^, đang cần khá khá gấp

----------


## inhainha

> Bác có loại hành trình dài hơn không ạ?


Không có bác ah





> ms 9 còn ko em còn anh chuyển khoản lấy luôn ^^, đang cần khá khá gấp


Còn hàng đó bác. Bác nhắn tin 0903369185 lấy số tk nha. Thanks

----------


## kekea

mấy cái combo bác cho thêm thông tin hành trình, cấp của vitme với ạ

----------


## inhainha

> mấy cái combo bác cho thêm thông tin hành trình, cấp của vitme với ạ


Hành trình bác nhìn thước đo cũng nhìn ra mà. Mấy cái combo có cái có mã, có cái không mã, nhưng google ra không thấy thông tin. Bác cứ yên tâm lấy hàng của mình. Những combo này mình mua định xài nên tuyển chọn kỹ, không bị rơ riếc gì cả. Dạo này không có thời gian chế cháo nên bán thanh lý đỡ chật nhà.  Mấy cái cấp chính xác nhìn cho vui thôi, chứ hàng secondhand cấp cao mà xài mòn thì cũng vứt.

----------


## inhainha

*MS17*: Bộ BLDC hàng likenew. Có 1 cái driver nằm trong bọc brandnew luôn. Còn 3 bộ. Giá *600k/bộ------>500k/bộ*.

----------


## inhainha

*MS18*: biến tần Mitsubishi dòng đời mới nhất E700, 5.5kw. sold

----------


## inhainha

Tiếp mấy món hộp số:

*MS23*: sold
*MS22*: sold
*MS21*: sold
*MS20*: sold
*MS19*: sold

----------


## Duy Mạnh

Anh có cái bánh rang nào bản 4 buoc 5M ko anh. Cot trong khoảng 15mm cot ngoài tam 90mm

----------


## inhainha

> Anh có cái bánh rang nào bản 4 buoc 5M ko anh. Cot trong khoảng 15mm cot ngoài tam 90mm


Không có bác ơi

----------


## Duy Mạnh

> Không có bác ơi


có cái nào  bản 4 bước 8M bằng thép ko anh

----------


## khangscc

Ms 18 xài điện 1 phase 220v đc ko bác

----------


## inhainha

> Ms 18 xài điện 1 phase 220v đc ko bác


Xài bình thường nha bác. Nhiều người nói biến tần 3ph 220v mà xài 1ph 220v làm giảm tuổi thọ, giảm công suất, nhưng chẳng ai chứng minh được là tuổi thọ giảm cả. Thực tế xài thấy bình thường. Công suất thì giảm khoảng 10%.

----------


## inhainha

up giảm giá ngày 9/7/2016. Cập nhật ở trang 1

----------


## hieunguyenkham

Có khớp nối 14_16 báo giá em 1 cái nha cụ

----------


## inhainha

> Có khớp nối 14_16 báo giá em 1 cái nha cụ


Có 12-16 kìa bác. Đem lên máy tiện vớt ra 1 xíu là có 14-16 thôi. Chứ đi kiếm thì biết bao giờ có mà xài.

----------


## inhainha

*MS19*: Combo cho trục z. Hàng full nhôm nhưng rất cứng cáp và hầm hố. Hành trình 150mm. Giá *1tr800k/bộ-----> giảm giá 1tr600k/bộ*



>

----------


## Mechanic

Cái biến tần E700 còn hoạt động tốt không  anh ? Nếu mọi thứ ok thì mình lấy nhé. Cảm ơn

----------


## inhainha

*MS20*: sold

----------


## inhainha

*MS21*: Bộ phát xung của Vexta, rất tiện để test driver step và servo. Cái miếng nylon bảo vệ bị rách theo thời gian, nhưng tháo ra là đẹp như mới nghen. Còn mỗi 1 cái bán nhanh. Giá *700k----------->650k*.

----------


## inhainha

*MS22*: Timer và bộ hiển thị nhiệt độ  Giá *200k/1 cái timer và 70k/1 cái hiển thị nhiệt độ-------->150k/1 cái timer và 50k/1 cái hiển thị nhiệt độ*. 




>

----------


## inhainha

*MS23*: Tự nhiên lọt sổ 2 bó que hàn Tig trong lô hàng của mình. Giá *900k cho 2 bó*. 




>

----------


## inhainha

*MS23*: Bộ điều khiển 2 trục của Rorze. Hàng độc hơn thịt dzịt.
Các bác tham khảo datasheet ở đây:https://www.dropbox.com/s/y6oq1qw9d1...anual.pdf?dl=0

và đây: www.netmotion.com/pdf/drivers/RC-234_E.pdf

Giá *500k/1 cái---------->450k/1 cái*. 




>

----------


## itanium7000

> *MS23*: Bộ điều khiển 2 trục của Rorze. Hàng độc hơn thịt dzịt.
> Các bác tham khảo datasheet ở đây:https://www.dropbox.com/s/y6oq1qw9d1...anual.pdf?dl=0
> 
> và đây: www.netmotion.com/pdf/drivers/RC-234_E.pdf
> 
> Giá *500k/1 cái*.


Cho em lấy 01 bộ RC-234 Interpolation Control này nhé!

----------


## inhainha

> Cho em lấy 01 bộ RC-234 Interpolation Control này nhé!


Hình mình chụp là RC-233 nhé bác. RC-234 thấy tính năng giống hệt, nhưng mình không có RC-234 nhé.

----------


## itanium7000

> Hình mình chụp là RC-233 nhé bác. RC-234 thấy tính năng giống hệt, nhưng mình không có RC-234 nhé.


À em nhầm, RC-233. Em lấy 01 bộ này.

----------

inhainha

----------


## inhainha

> À em nhầm, RC-233. Em lấy 01 bộ này.


Cám ơn bác. Bác nhắn tin lấy số tài khoản nhé. 0903369185

----------


## inhainha

*MS24*:Pulley đủ loại. Giá *100k/lớn và 50k/nhỏ*




>

----------


## inhainha

Up giảm giá tháng 9

----------


## hieunguyenkham

em này đổi chiều quay được không cụ

định xài song mã y, Y ht tầm 1.2m,x0.7m

----------


## tranhung123456

> em này đổi chiều quay được không cụ
> 
> định xài song mã y, Y ht tầm 1.2m,x0.7m


cái này sao chơi CNC (mach3) dc mà đổi chiều quay nếu làm dây chuyền kéo tải thì được

----------

inhainha

----------


## hieunguyenkham

> cái này sao chơi CNC (mach3) dc mà đổi chiều quay nếu làm dây chuyền kéo tải thì được


không xem kỹ đầu bài bác ơi. có 40W a. cảm ơn bác tranhung123456

----------

inhainha

----------


## elenercom

bác chủ cho  tôi gạch 2 cái. Cái thứ nhất Phi14-b17-5M-Z20, cái thứ 2 Phi 14-b13-3M-z40 nhé ( 2 cái đều có power lock). Mà 2 cái đó thì  là loại to hay nhỏ nhỉ? Thanks

----------

inhainha

----------


## tranhung123456

> không xem kỹ đầu bài bác ơi. có 40W a. cảm ơn bác tranhung123456


nếu muốn thì hỏi bác Inhaiha đó có mấy bộ VEXTA ASM98 (gần 3N) chơi 2 bộ kéo X Y thỏa mái

----------

inhainha

----------


## hieunguyenkham

giá khoảng bn 1 bộ vậy bạn?

----------

inhainha

----------


## inhainha

> giá khoảng bn 1 bộ vậy bạn?


Bác vào đây xem giá nhé

http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/83...p-cua-inhainha

----------


## inhainha

> bác chủ cho  tôi gạch 2 cái. Cái thứ nhất Phi14-b17-5M-Z20, cái thứ 2 Phi 14-b13-3M-z40 nhé ( 2 cái đều có power lock). Mà 2 cái đó thì  là loại to hay nhỏ nhỉ? Thanks


Loại nhỏ đó bác. Liên hệ điện thoại lấy hàng nhé bác. Thanks

----------


## tranhung123456

> giá khoảng bn 1 bộ vậy bạn?


http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/83...p-cua-inhainha 
Bạn xem rồi gọi điện hỏi

----------


## elenercom

Bác cho tôi số TK vietcombank nhé. Thanks



> Loại nhỏ đó bác. Liên hệ điện thoại lấy hàng nhé bác. Thanks

----------


## hieunguyenkham

> http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/83...p-cua-inhainha 
> Bạn xem rồi gọi điện hỏi


Cảm ơn bác nha.

----------


## hieunguyenkham

> *MS24*:Pulley đủ loại. Giá *100k/lớn và 50k/nhỏ*


Còn cặp nào 5M tỷ số truyền 1:2 để em 1 bộ nha bác.nếu có khớp nối 8-10 em lấy 1 cặp. bác báo giá giúp em.

----------


## inhainha

Cập nhật khớp nối MS4 ở trang 1.

----------


## hieunguyenkham

em lấy 1 khớp nối 8-10. 1 cái 8-8, 1 cái 14-14 nha cụ. nhắn em STK mai em chuyển tiền a.

----------

inhainha

----------


## thuhanoi

Xem có cái 18-14 nào không bác

----------


## skydn

em 3 cái khớp nối 6-6 nha bác cho em stk em chuyển tiền nha dt của em 0935002546

----------


## vusvus

bác còn cái khớp 8-10 nào không ạ

----------


## inhainha

> em lấy 1 khớp nối 8-10. 1 cái 8-8, 1 cái 14-14 nha cụ. nhắn em STK mai em chuyển tiền a.


Đã inbox cho bác. Thanks





> Xem có cái 18-14 nào không bác


Ko có bác ơi.




> em 3 cái khớp nối 6-6 nha bác cho em stk em chuyển tiền nha dt của em 0935002546


Đã inbox cho bác. Thanks






> bác còn cái khớp 8-10 nào không ạ


Hết rồi bác ơi

----------


## inhainha

*MS25*:Cảm biến áp suất đủ loại. Đồng giá *200k/cái*. 

Loại a/



> 




Loại b/



> 




Loại c/



> 




Loại d/



> 




Loại e/



> 




Loại f



>

----------


## inhainha

*MS26*:Switch áp suất đủ loại. Đồng giá *100k/cái*. 

Loại a/



> 




Loại b



> 




Loại c



>

----------


## inhainha

*MS27*:sold....

----------


## inhainha

*MS28*:NSK CY 25 sold .....

----------


## Nam CNC

Ray NSK CY 25 loại 4 rãnh bi bên hông là loại chịu tải nặng , mấy máy phay công nghiệp hay dùng , dài hơn 500 mà bóng đẹp thế.... hàng ngon tính ra giá tầm 200K/1kg .... thơm như múi mít , anh em nào cần cứ quất nhé ( em thích em quảng cáo chứ không vụ lợi nha ).

----------

inhainha, ngocsut

----------


## Totdo

Lấy 1 con cảm biến -0.100 ~ 1.000 mpa

----------

inhainha

----------


## inhainha

> Lấy 1 con cảm biến -0.100 ~ 1.000 mpa


Cám ơn bác. Alo để lấy hàng nhé.

----------


## Ga con

Ray CY25 dài bao nhiêu thế bác.

Thanks.

----------


## inhainha

> Ray CY25 dài bao nhiêu thế bác.
> 
> Thanks.


51cm bác ơi.

----------

Ga con

----------


## thuhanoi

Mình thấy loại ray 4 rãnh bi dạng này nó có vẻ chịu tải gấp đôi dạng 4 rãnh thông thường.

----------


## Ga con

Ngắn so với yêu cầu của e rồi.
Nhưng thấy đẹp ngon nên ham, bác để e một cặp đẹp nhé, e chuyển khoản rồi hôm nào ghé lấy.

Thanks.

----------

inhainha

----------


## inhainha

> Ngắn so với yêu cầu của e rồi.
> Nhưng thấy đẹp ngon nên ham, bác để e một cặp đẹp nhé, e chuyển khoản rồi hôm nào ghé lấy.
> 
> Thanks.


Cám ơn bác. Bác chuyển khoản giúp theo số tài khoản được cập nhật ở trang 1 giúp nhé. 

Như vậy là chỉ còn 1 cặp thôi các bác nhé. Nhanh tay ủng hộ nào các bác.

----------


## Nam CNC

nếu tui lấy 3 cặp CY còn lại có bớt nữa không ? nếu ok cho mình cái giá inbox , mình chạy qua Q1 xem hàng và trả tiền luôn.

----------

inhainha

----------


## inhainha

> nếu tui lấy 3 cặp CY còn lại có bớt nữa không ? nếu ok cho mình cái giá inbox , mình chạy qua Q1 xem hàng và trả tiền luôn.


Còn 1 cặp ah bác.

----------


## Nam CNC

tía nó , nói nhiều bị anh em khác hớt tay trên . Thôi chơi luôn cặp cuối hi vọng nó ngon , còn bót.

----------

inhainha

----------


## truongkiet

a Nam có hốt ko?nếu ko để e nha

----------

inhainha

----------


## Ga con

Em mới chuyển rồi nhé bác chủ.
@a NamCNC: anh có qua đó lấy giùm em luôn nhé anh. Hôm nào em ghé anh lấy đồ (hơi bị nhiều đồ). Thank anh nhiều.

Thanks.

----------


## Nam CNC

mấy lần lấy trước ông Kiệt , cũng không đủ xài , ông Kiệt có lấy thì lấy nha , chủ thớt khỏi đem qua cho em , chỉ gửi cho Ga con là được .


Ông Trường Kiệt xác nhận chủ thớt đi nha.

----------

Ga con, truongkiet

----------


## truongkiet

ok,thank anh Nam nhiều

----------


## inhainha

*MS29* Ray SHS20. Hàng cực đẹp. Dài 124cm. Chỉ có 1 cặp. Giá 2tr500k




>

----------


## truongkiet

MS27:Ray trượt GY25 của NSK. Hàng đẹp không rỉ sét. Con trượt chạy nhẹ nhàng. Dài 51cm. Có 4 cặp. Giá 1tr200k/cặp. 

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/81...#ixzz4NRicbcl0
bác chủ để cái này lại cho em nha

----------


## inhainha

> MS27:Ray trượt GY25 của NSK. Hàng đẹp không rỉ sét. Con trượt chạy nhẹ nhàng. Dài 51cm. Có 4 cặp. Giá 1tr200k/cặp. 
> 
> Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/81...#ixzz4NRicbcl0
> bác chủ để cái này lại cho em nha


Cám ơn bác. Xác nhận bác đặt gạch. Bác chuyển tiền với số tk nằm ở đầu trang 1 nhé. Sau khi chuyển xong thì nhắn tin địa chỉ gửi hàng. Thanks

----------


## winstarvn

khớp nối 12-14 còn không bác ? em lấy 1 cái.

----------


## inhainha

> MS27:Ray trượt GY25 của NSK. Hàng đẹp không rỉ sét. Con trượt chạy nhẹ nhàng. Dài 51cm. Có 4 cặp. Giá 1tr200k/cặp. 
> 
> Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/81...#ixzz4NRicbcl0
> bác chủ để cái này lại cho em nha


Vẫn chưa thấy liên lạc? Có lấy không bác?

----------


## inhainha

> khớp nối 12-14 còn không bác ? em lấy 1 cái.


Còn đó bác. Liên hệ số đt để lấy nha.

----------


## inhainha

Cập nhật khớp nối ngày 22/10 ở trang 1(MS4)

----------


## toanho

Đã nhận hàng, đóng gói kỹ nhưng cả 2 khớp đều không có ốc lục giác lock. Cái pulley cần đường kính trong 12mm bác nói chỉ còn 13mm mà sao bác gửi 13.7mm . Hu hu

----------


## inhainha

> Đã nhận hàng, đóng gói kỹ nhưng cả 2 khớp đều không có ốc lục giác lock. Cái pulley cần đường kính trong 12mm bác nói chỉ còn 13mm mà sao bác gửi 13.7mm . Hu hu


Xin lỗi bác. Để báo thằng em khắc phục hậu quả.

----------


## toanho

Cảm ơn em định xóa cái pót nầy nhưng không được thôi commnent tiếp là đã nhận cuộc gọi của bạn Khanh và nói mình gửi lên hết để khắc phục, nhưng nghĩ phiền phức quá với lại mình cũng đã order 1 bạn khác cái puley đúng chuẩn 12mm rồi. còn mấy cái khớp thì cũng đã tìm được mấy con lục giác lock roài. Ghi nhận thái độ cầu thị của bác. Chúc bác luôn đắc hàng.

----------

Dinhkhanh78, inhainha

----------


## winstarvn

bác có pulley M5 phi 14 loại powerlock , số răng thì loại nào cũng được miễn sao lấy 30 chia hết cho số răng là được.

----------


## thuhanoi

> bác có pulley M5 phi 14 loại powerlock , số răng thì loại nào cũng được miễn sao lấy 30 chia hết cho số răng là được.


_
PhuongMD có 1 lố đó bác_
Á quên do không đọc tiêu đề, sorry

----------


## winstarvn

> PhuongMD có 1 lố đó bác


thanks bác đã chỉ, nhưng em đã mua được rồi ạ.

----------


## inhainha

Đã update MS1 đến MS6.

----------


## GOHOME

Khớp nối : 10-20 và 12-14
bánh răng 4 cái : D8-M3-Z28
Driver vexta RKD514L điện 220V nếu có lấy 2 cái .

----------


## inhainha

> Khớp nối : 10-20 và 12-14
> bánh răng 4 cái : D8-M3-Z28
> Driver vexta RKD514L điện 220V nếu có lấy 2 cái .


Có đủ bác ơi. Alo giúp mình nhé. Thank

----------


## GOHOME

> Có đủ bác ơi. Alo giúp mình nhé. Thank


Thứ hai ghé lấy alo luôn , giá đẹp nhé . hehe

----------


## inhainha

..................................................  .

----------


## inhainha

update MS7-MS15, đèn còi khủng bố, vitme và ray trượt

----------


## inhainha

Update MS16 

Bộ điều khiển chạy theo chương trình lưu sẵn EMP401 của Vexta. Số chương trình tối đa có thể lưu là 32 chương trình. Chỉ cần nó nhận tín hiệu start là nó sẽ xuất xung điều khiển bộ servo hoặc step chạy theo chương trình lưu sẵn. Chương trình rất đơn giản, được viết trực tiếp từ Windows bằng phần mềm Windows HyperTerminal có sẵn trên win, kết nối từ máy tính đến controller bằng cổng COM. Giá 500k/cái. Tặng kèm 2 cái jack kết nối.

Tài liệu tham khảo: http://www.orientalmotor.com/product...P-19036-3E.pdf

----------


## dangkhoi

bác còn MS 13 không gạch cho e 0914068960

----------


## inhainha

> bác còn MS 13 không gạch cho e 0914068960


Hình còn là hàng còn. Bác alo số điện thoại ở dưới chữ ký để mua nhé. Thanks

----------


## nghiaaudio

Thấy anh có hàng Alpha step ÁD24A-A và ÁM6AA. đầy đủ Jack cắm. (full  Jach). Em hỏi mua sau không thấy anh trả lời.Nếu có hàng liên hệ hộ em số ĐT 0987086787 Em tên Nghĩa.THank anh

----------

inhainha

----------


## nghiaaudio

Bên Anh có khớp nối vào bộ Alpha trên nhưng ra cốt 12 sẳn báo luôn em chuyển tiến lần 1 anh nhé.

----------

inhainha

----------


## inhainha

Bán cáp đê mấy bác. Đã update MS17 và MS18 ở trang 1





> *MS18*
> Tạm hết hàng






> *MS17* Cáp tín hiệu 11 lõi. Cáp siêu xịn, bọc lưới, bọc giáp, bọc vải tổng thể, bọc vải đôi đủ thứ. Hai đầu có jack như hình. Cáp dài 10m. Giá 200k/sợi. Có khoảng 10 sợi. Fix cho số lượng. Bác nào muốn mua ngắn hơn, mình cũng bán. Giá 25k/m.

----------


## Nam CNC

mấy sợi dùng cho anpha đủ 10 lõi đầu đực đầu cái luôn hả , nếu nó nối dài được cho anpha tui lấy hết nha.

----------

inhainha

----------


## mylove299

> mấy sợi dùng cho anpha đủ 10 lõi đầu đực đầu cái luôn hả , nếu nó nối dài được cho anpha tui lấy hết nha.


e lấy 2 cọng rùi a Nam  :Big Grin:

----------


## inhainha

> mấy sợi dùng cho anpha đủ 10 lõi đầu đực đầu cái luôn hả , nếu nó nối dài được cho anpha tui lấy hết nha.


Theo hình chụp thì nó là 2 đầu cái giống nhau. Và lõi là 9 chứ không phải 10.

----------


## ktshung

MS 16 điều khiển được mấy trục hả bác, nếu 3 trục cho em đặt 1 con

----------


## inhainha

> MS 16 điều khiển được mấy trục hả bác, nếu 3 trục cho em đặt 1 con


Điều khiển có 1 trục à bác. 3 trục thì chơi 3 cái đi  :Big Grin: 

Update: MS18 tạm hết hàng.

----------


## Nam CNC

2 Chân cái thì không nối dài được vậy thì cũng hàn thôi ạ , em không mua được , em ghét hàn lắm.

----------


## itanium7000

MS17 có phải cable xoắn không bác?

----------


## inhainha

> MS17 có phải cable xoắn không bác?


Cáp xoắn là sao hả bác?

----------


## itanium7000

> Cáp xoắn là sao hả bác?


Là có những cặp dây xoắn nhau ấy bác.

----------


## dangkhoi

Bác chụp thử dây từ đầu nào ra đầu gì e xem thử được để cho e 1 sợi

----------


## inhainha

> Là có những cặp dây xoắn nhau ấy bác.





> Bác chụp thử dây từ đầu nào ra đầu gì e xem thử được để cho e 1 sợi


Đây nè các bác. Có 6 dây được bọc thành 3 cặp nằm trong miếng nylon đỏ, vàng, xanh. 5 dây còn lại nằm rời. Cáp được bọc nhiều lớp. Lưới nằm ngoài cùng, sau đó là giáp nhôm, kế đến là lớp vải. Lõi trong cùng còn xen lẫn những sợi vải nữa. Nói chung là bọc nhiễu tối đa. Mình chưa thấy cáp nào trang bị chống nhiễu tối đa như cọng này.

----------

huyquynhbk

----------


## aiemphuong

hình còn là hàng còn hả bác...

----------


## itanium7000

Cho em 03 sợi MS17 (11 lõi, dài 10m) nhé.

----------


## inhainha

> hình còn là hàng còn hả bác...


Còn hình là còn hàng





> Cho em 03 sợi MS17 (11 lõi, dài 10m) nhé.


Alo số điện thoại ở dưới đi bác

----------


## inhainha

sold............

----------


## tranphong248

Nặng cỡ mấy kg ha bác

----------


## inhainha

> Nặng cỡ mấy kg ha bác


250-300kg đó bác

----------

tranphong248

----------


## aiemphuong

bác inhainha có xài zalo ko e hỏi tý việc

----------


## inhainha

Nguồn chỉnh điện áp và dòng 36V 3A. Rất xịn và rất đẹp. Giá 1tr8. Có khoảng chục cái. 




>

----------


## inhainha

sold............





> sold

----------


## phuocviet346

Không có mặt bàn thì làm ăn gì được

----------


## inhainha

> Không có mặt bàn thì làm ăn gì được


có mặt bàn nhôm dầy 2cm. Cái này bán riêng. Hiện hàng chưa về nên chưa chụp được.

----------


## inhainha

SOLD........



URL=http://s1342.photobucket.com/user/kr_electronics/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20170613_191019_zpswvscvlad.jpg.html][/URL]



[URL=http://s1342.photobucket.com/user/kr_electronics/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20170613_185542_zpsunx8ycnw.jpg.html]
[/quote]




> Nguồn chỉnh điện áp và dòng 36V 3A. Rất xịn và rất đẹp. Giá 1tr8. Có khoảng chục cái.

----------


## inhainha

Bán 1 bộ máy tính công nghiệp, còn cứng ngắt rất đẹp. CPU i5 thế hệ 3. Màn hình 17inch. Màn hình nhìn có vẻ trầy, nhưng thật ra, màn hình có lớp plastic trong bảo vệ nên chỉ trầy ở tấm plastic thôi nha. Cuối cùng là giá: 4tr5 cho cả bộ.

----------


## elkun24

> Bán 1 bộ máy tính công nghiệp, còn cứng ngắt rất đẹp. CPU i5 thế hệ 3. Màn hình 17inch. Màn hình nhìn có vẻ trầy, nhưng thật ra, màn hình có lớp plastic trong bảo vệ nên chỉ trầy ở tấm plastic thôi nha. Cuối cùng là giá: 4tr5 cho cả bộ.


Bộ này hấp dẫn với e. Cho e hỏi nó có bao nhiêu khe cắm PCI ? Bác cho e cái mã của main  :Big Grin:

----------


## hieunguyenkham

Nhìn bộ không có PCI!
Có card màn hình không bác?

----------


## inhainha

> Bộ này hấp dẫn với e. Cho e hỏi nó có bao nhiêu khe cắm PCI ? Bác cho e cái mã của main





> Nhìn bộ không có PCI!
> Có card màn hình không bác?


Bộ này có 3 khe cắm PCI. Máy hiện đang xài card onboard, nhưng có 1 khe cắm vga cho các bác nâng cấp. Bộ này cực trâu. Mình nhập 2 bộ, để xài 1 bộ, cài windows 10 chạy cả tuần không tắt máy mà không hề hấn gì, chưa thấy bị treo hay đơ gì cả.

À, máy đang cắm 1 bo trên khe pci, chắc là card thu thập thông tin để chạy SCADA. Các bác nhìn hình cái ứng dụng scada nó chạy nhé. Trên win, nó chỉ cài mỗi ứng dụng này.

----------


## inhainha

Giảm giá máy tính công nghiệp. Hàng siêu chất dùng làm máy tính bàn cũng ngon lành lắm.

CÓ GẠCH





> Bán 1 bộ máy tính công nghiệp, còn cứng ngắt rất đẹp. CPU i5 thế hệ 3. Màn hình 17inch. Màn hình nhìn có vẻ trầy, nhưng thật ra, màn hình có lớp plastic trong bảo vệ nên chỉ trầy ở tấm plastic thôi nha. Cuối cùng là giá: 4tr5 cho cả bộ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## inhainha

Có 3 bộ combo KR33A. Bước 6mm, hành trình 120mm.
Giá 800k/bộ. 3 bộ 2tr

----------


## thuyên1982

em lấy ba bộ kr33 nhé anh.

----------

inhainha

----------


## inhainha

3 cái hộp số 1:15 cho servo 200w-400w, giá 600k/cái. 

2 cái cốt vào 11, 1 cái cốt vào 14. Cả 3 cái cốt ra 19

----------


## inhainha

BLDC 40w, điện 220V, có 3 bộ, hàng còn rất đẹp. Giá 450k/bộ. Mua cả 3, giá 1tr2.

----------


## inhainha

Hộp số 1:9 chuẩn 100w. Hàng rất đẹp. Giá 300k/cái

----------


## trucnguyen

Lấy 2 cái Hộp số này nhé anh Khánh.

----------

inhainha

----------


## lineage2

Để mình 1 cái luôn nhé.

----------


## inhainha

Có 1 cái Oscillocope mua về để xài mà không có thời gian đụng đến nó, để xó cả năm trời. Nay tranh thủ nhân lúc ông gà chưa bán nên lôi nó ra bán luôn. Lúc nào cần thì kiếm cái khác. Giá 4tr5. Phụ kiện kèm theo chỉ có cái probe như hình. Ai quan tâm liên hệ chữ ký nhé. Thanks

----------

biết tuốt, Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Con này ngon nè, Phúc Bồ & MinhPT hốt lẹ đi

----------

Ga con, inhainha, MinhPT

----------


## biết tuốt

mấy cha này toàn bán lúc người ta hết tiền

----------

inhainha

----------


## inhainha

Có vài khớp nối muốn ra đi

----------


## inhainha

Bán bộ gồm 2 biến tần 3.7kw và 0.75kw của Mitsubishi hàng trâu bò. Do chỉ có 1 cái bàn phím nên mình bán chung bộ 2 cái biến tần, không xé lẻ. Giá bộ 2 biến tần là 2tr5. Hàng còn đẹp như hình. Thanks

----------


## inhainha

Đã xong

----------


## inhainha

Mũi khoan 0.2mm và 0.3mm. Made in Korea xài ăn đứt China. Mỗi hộp 50 mũi. Giá 150k/hộp.

----------


## vufree

lấy 1 hộp nhé bác

----------


## Langthangtrennhangian

Mình lấy 1 hộp 0.2 nhé. Cho mình thông tin tk vào sđt 0975873689. Thanks.

----------


## inhainha

> lấy 1 hộp nhé bác





> Mình lấy 1 hộp 0.2 nhé. Cho mình thông tin tk vào sđt 0975873689. Thanks.


Số điện thoại mình ở dưới chữ ký đó mấy bác. Alo giúp mình nha. Thanks

----------


## vufree

> Bên Hàn đang chào giá mình mấy đầu laser này. Thông số thì mấy bác tra google giúp. Bác nào có quan tâm thì ới mình. Mình sẽ vác về. Có 2 loại đen và đỏ. Mỗi loại 3 cái. Đồng giá 3tr5/cái.


Bác bao ra tia đi Mình lấy hết. Thanks

----------


## inhainha

> Bác bao ra tia đi Mình lấy hết. Thanks


Mấy bộ này đã bán hết. Thanks

----------


## inhainha

Biến tần 3.7kw của Samsung đời cao E7, giá 2tr2.



> 


Biến tần Fuji 1.5kw, điện áp vào 1pha 220v, giá 1tr7.



>

----------

